#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-08-23
<Jordan_U> Anybody have any idea what problem Andrew_708476 is actually having?
<bazhang> claims he has schizophrenia so can't follow directions or read links easily
<IdleOne> I doubt a schizophrenic would take advice from a stranger online.
<bazhang> I doubt he has schizophrenia
<IdleOne> seems to me the condition would completely make online advice a threat
<bazhang> although it would explain the indecision between Ubuntu and Mandriva
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> no comparison if you ask me but I did like Mandriva when I ran it for a couple months
<IdleOne> the community there took some getting used to
<bazhang> yep
<Strashniq> is there anyone here to help me ?
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-08-26
<nephy> how do i change the screen resolution ?
<serfus> nephy, you should ask that in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners
<nephy> ok ty
